

Ask HN: Does anyone feel Product Hunt drifted away? - jamesJones

Product Hunt used to be a place where you would discover cool startup products&#x2F;projects. Now it seems so random, like the front page is just a bunch of random software&#x27;s and sites.Does anyone feel the same? Did their mission change from being startup oriented products&#x2F;projects to just any type of tech?
======
Jemaclus
I've noticed that the same sites/apps will be submitted several days in a row,
which is irritating. And it doesn't help that the comments are so restricted.
It's rare that you see anything other than "wow, this is fantastic"-type
comments. Not a lot of real discussion happening there, which may or may not
be the point.

It used to feel curated, and now it doesn't really feel that way. But maybe
I'm just being old and stodgy. :)

~~~
cblock811
I did see one comment that made me laugh on Emojis-as-a-Service (which is the
epitome of how bad this site has become imo):

\- I find this to be wildly unappealing

------
AznHisoka
ProductHunt seems like one of those sites that get a lot more press/attention
than they deserve. Nobody outside the tech bubble really cares about them.

------
cblock811
Absolutely. It used to be more signal than noise. It feels like the "growth
hacker" community (I used to be one of them btw, so not judging) saw it as
some "viral" platform for posting their products. It's a walled garden in
terms of submissions too, so when I find something I really think is cool and
helpful, I cant even submit it.

------
kilimchoi
Something I noticed is that anytime Ryan comments on the product or likes the
product, it's usually the most-voted product. It seems to be heavily biased-
often times, for two products that do the exact same thing, one gets to the
front page and the other doesn't because it has the backing of Ryan or some
other big name hunters.

------
purans
I totally agree, trying to be a very closed community never helps!! Now, they
even shut down submission for users with no recommendation from one of their
elite members!!

------
qvikr
I think PH as a community has grown - with more users, visibility and products
added every day. And that means the only way to keep the community clean is by
putting up some walls.

When you throw a few hundred great products, their makers, and thousands of
tech enthusiasts into one place, it's not easy to strike a balance between
"content policing" and "random garbage". Somebody IS going to be hurt...

Our product was submitted by a user and won well over 100 votes last year
([http://www.producthunt.com/posts/germio](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/germio))
- when it was still way too early for us to even dream of that kind of
spotlight. ProductHunt was a great source of feedback and traffic then - as it
is now, and I think this is one of the most beautiful tech communities alive
today.

------
Nilef
I would agree, and I would say that there are way too many products on the
page daily; it should really be curbed at 10 or perhaps even less. I also feel
like there are too many books/guides posted.

~~~
austinhutch
I think a limit would increase exposure for the featured products, and reduce
the fatigue in browsing them each day.

------
taphangum
Yea - unfortunately it seems like only the 'elite' members get a say (and the
ability to promote their product continuously).

Unfortunately, I have no idea what criteria they use to determine whether
someone is elite or not. I'm one of the first 200 users on the site [1], had
my own product submitted to the site (with over 100 upvotes [2]) and I STILL
can't comment or submit posts.

[1]
[http://www.producthunt.com/@taphangum](http://www.producthunt.com/@taphangum)
[2]
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/myapptemplates](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/myapptemplates)

~~~
rrhoover
Hi, @taphangum! Sorry about that. :( We ask that makers tweet at @producthunt
to get access if they can't already comment. My apologies if you already tried
that but I've updated your account so you should be able to jump in the thread
now.

~~~
cryptbin
He's not lying. I got the ability to post within hours of my site being posted
by just Tweeting it. But the be fair, I also didn't know that's how it worked
and had to ask Ryan on Twitter before it happened.

------
justhw
It used to be a cool site but now the top voted products on any given day are
sites that just lists things like free stock photos, free icons etc...

It still has a lot of potential they just have to do a bit of quality control.

------
zazpowered
I agree. I think the biggest issue is the type of audience that visits the
site

